# Solved: Outlook emails go unbold when unread



## visitor007 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm using Outlook for my email within a public school system. When I first open up my mailbox, if I don't open the top message first it will go unbold as soon as I open another email. If I'm not paying attention, I will later think that I've read that email because it's no longer bold. I've tried many things but am unable to make it stop. My screen is split so that you can see what the message is for whatever email the cursor is resting on. If I change the screen so that it's not split, that is the only way to keep unread messages from going unbold. How can I make it stop doing that? 
Thanks!


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

With outlook express there is an option to mark messages read after so long. Open outlook, click tools>options>then click the read tab. Can either uncheck this option or just change the amount of time.

Hope this helps.


----------



## visitor007 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, but when I go to Tools>Options>, there is no READ tab. I've searched around and find anything that looks likely.

Maybe I have an old version of Outlook??


----------



## visitor007 (Sep 25, 2008)

Since I'm brand new to this site, I'm not sure if I'm asking for help a second time in the right way. Last time I posted I said that I'm using OUTLOOK within the school system and am having trouble with emails at the top of my incoming list going unbold even when I haven't read them. This happens when I read another email first. It instantly goes unbold.

Someone kindly told me to go to Tools>Options> and then click the READ tab. I tried, but there is no READ tab when I get there. Could it be that I have an older version of Microsoft Outlook and that's why it's not there?

Another quirk is that this only happens when I open up my mailbox for the first time. (Each time I open up the mailbox.) And I am using a split screen. The message that is inside the email shows on the right side of the screen. The computer is "thinking" that I've read the email because the message is printed there at the side, but the truth is that I'm not paying attention because I'm focused on the email that I want to open.

How can I make it stop? I don't want it to go unbold until I OPEN it.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *visitor007*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Are you using Outlook Express or Microsoft Outlook (version?) 97-2007?
Check here: Help > About to verify the e-mail program.

If you are using Microsoft Outlook:
Tools > Options > Other tab > Reading Pane button 

If checked, uncheck the first two options:
*Mark items as read when viewed in the Reading Pane*
and
*Mark items as read when selection changes*

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi again *visitor007*

I merged your post with your original thread. We prefer to not have duplicate threads. 
Continue replies, for this topic, in this thread.

Please see if post #5 helps solve your issue.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## visitor007 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the help. When I go to Tools>Options>, there is no Other> tab. So I can't continue to the next step. Could it be because my version is different from the one you're using? It's Microsoft Outlook 2003. No one else I've talked to at school has this problem.

Could it be that there's something wrong with my program? Like it's corrupt or it has a virus or someone threw a wrench at it?

Still hopeful.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Do you have the Reading Pane enabled?

I am using Outlook 2003, as well. Does your options window look anything like this?


----------



## visitor007 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, that's exactly how it looks.
Now what should I do?

Thanks!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Select: Other tab > Reading Pane button 

If checked, uncheck the first two options:
*Mark items as read when viewed in the Reading Pane*
and
*Mark items as read when selection changes*


----------



## visitor007 (Sep 25, 2008)

It's just like a miracle happened!
You did it!
You got me through it!
I am so grateful!!


----------

